# Stromverbrauch berechnen



## Brokensword (5. Oktober 2011)

da mein PC unter Volllast in letzter Zeit aussetzer hat, ist mir eingefallen, dass es am Netzteil liegen kann.
hab auf dieser Seite mal System eingegeben, verstehe aber ein paar Punkte nicht und bitte um HIlfe

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

*CPU Utilization (TDP**): ?*
*System Load: ?*
*Capacitor Aging: ?*
Overclocked Vcore (V) ( hab ein I7-2600k, der CPU war vom Händler auf 4,4 übertaktet > wo kann ich den übertakteten wert des vcore rauslesen. Hab ein asrock z68 extreme 4 und die dazugehörige utility installiert, im Programm werden eigentlich alle Werte angezeigt, jetzt ist nur die Frage welcher der overclocked ist., um Probleme zu vermeinden hab ich mal den Takt im Bios ausgestellt)


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Oktober 2011)

Nur so als Anmerkung:

Es gibt auch billig zu kaufen steckdosenerweiterungen wo ein stromzähler mit drin ist


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Oktober 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> wo kann ich den übertakteten wert des vcore rauslesen. Hab ein asrock z68 extreme 4 und die dazugehörige utility installiert, im Programm werden eigentlich alle Werte angezeigt, jetzt ist nur die Frage welcher der overclocked ist., um Probleme zu vermeinden hab ich mal den Takt im Bios ausgestellt)


CPU-Z zeigt dir den V-Core an.
welchen takt meinst du genau?

und ich kopiere einfach mal die anmerkungen:
2 TDP - Thermal Design Power. We recommend 85-90% since it is very rare that CPU will utilize 100% of TDP.

3 System Load: 100% (peak load) - all components are at 100% load, including start up surge current compensation.

4 Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Man kann den wahren Stromverbrauch unmöglich genau einfach so berechnen. Selbst die Gesamtwatt sind nur annäherungsweise zu berechnen, bringen aber ohnehin nur wenig, denn ohne genau zu wissen, was der PC auf den einzelnen Leitungen zieht, nutzt es wenig, die Gesamt-Watt zu kennen. 

Es ist nämlich so: selbst wenn Du genau weißt, dass der PC mit den Bauteilen als Spitzenwert zB 350W braucht, gibt es halt Netzteile mit 500W, die trotzdem nicht reichen. Die 500W vom Netzteil sind nämlich verteilt auf drei Leitungen 3,5 / 5 / 12 Volt, von denen jede Leitung einen Maximalwert hat. Und die 350W, die der PC braucht, fallen eben auch verteilt auf diese Leitungen an. Wenn der PC zB von seinen 350W je 100W bei 3,5 und 5V braucht und bei 12V dann nochmal 150W, das Netzteil aber seine 500W so verteilt hat, dass bei 3,5 und 5V je 200W sind und bei 12V somit nur 100W, dann reicht es halt nicht. Auf der anderen Seite kann dann ein 400W-Markennetzteil, bei dem die Watt gut verteilt sind, super reichen.


Aber: wenn Du jetzt mit der Website rauskriegst, dass der PC zB 400W braucht, das Netzteil aber maximal 300W hat, dann ist es klar, dass es unmöglich reichen kann, FALLS die Werte zuverlässig sind! Das kommt ja noch dazu: wenn die Macher der Website zB bei einer Grafikkarte nicht wirklich recherchieren, was das Modell genau so an Strom zieht, kann das auch fehlerhaft sein. 

Bei den fehlenden Werten kannst Du ja einfach schätzen, zB die CPU wird wegen OC nicht Superviel mehr verbrauchen. System Load heißt an sich nur, wie der PC ausgelastet ist - für Volllast also 100%. Und das mit aging ist wohl einfach nur das Alter des PCs?



Nenn mal am besten alle PC-Daten und das MOdell vom Netzteil, das da im PC drin ist


----------



## th_h_hexley (5. Oktober 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> *CPU Utilization (TDP**): ?*
> *System Load: ?*
> *Capacitor Aging: ?*
> Overclocked Vcore (V) ( hab ein I7-2600k, der CPU war vom Händler auf 4,4 übertaktet > wo kann ich den übertakteten wert des vcore rauslesen. Hab ein asrock z68 extreme 4 und die dazugehörige utility installiert, im Programm werden eigentlich alle Werte angezeigt, jetzt ist nur die Frage welcher der overclocked ist., um Probleme zu vermeinden hab ich mal den Takt im Bios ausgestellt)



CPU Utilization meint die durchschnittliche Verlustleistung deines Prozessors. Es ist halt nur eine Schätzung. Sie empfehlen 90% der maximalen Verlustleistung (TDP).
System Load ist ähnlich. System Load selbst bezeichnet die maximale Strommenge, die von allen Komponenten gleichzeitig verbraucht werden kann. Dieser Wert wird im Betrieb eigentlich nie erreicht. Deshalb schätzt man wieder einen Durchschnittswert. 90% werden empfohlen.
Capacitor Aging ist der Verschleiss der Kondensatoren, wieder eine Schätzung. Sie empfehlen zwischen 10-20%, wenn der Rechner im mehr als ein Jahr Dauereinsatz (24/7) stand 30%.

Beim Rest kann ich dir nicht helfen, habe seit meinem Pentium II nicht mehr übertaktet. Die normale Spannung liegt bei 1,3V, wenn der Wert, der in den Tools angezeigt wird ein anderer ist, wird das der übertaktete sein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2011)

Einfacher wäre es hier mal die komplette Config anzugeben - und auch das Netzteil.
Dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem Stromzähler sparst du dir die Arbeit und hast alles ganz genau(kostet halt 10-15 Euro):

http://www.amazon.de/Technoline-Cos...NVAK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317898448&sr=8-1


----------



## Brokensword (6. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Nur so als Anmerkung:
> 
> Es gibt auch billig zu kaufen steckdosenerweiterungen wo ein stromzähler mit drin ist



danke dir für den Tipp, ein Kollge leiht mir morgen seinen aus, dann werd ich mal den PC unter Vollast testen.

danke auch an die anderen...ahja Netzteil ist von Bequite mit 700W, läuft mit GTX 580 Phantom HAF-X - Cooler Master , 3 satas und 4 ramspeicher
cpu steht schon oben


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Das Netzteil muss locker reichen. Insgesamt zieht ein PC mit ner GTX 580 um die 450-500W als Maximallast.

Kann es Hitze sein, die das Abschalten verursacht? WENN es am Netzteil liegt, dann hat es einen Defekt, oder aber es wurden versehentlich zu viele Dinge am gleichen 12V-Strang angeschlossen. Es gibt vier Modelle von BeQuiet mit 700W, alle haben drei bis vier 12V-Leitungen mit mind je 18 Ampere. vlt. sind zB die Laufwerke zufällig an der Leitung, die auch die Graka versorgt, und bei hoher Last reicht es dann nicht mehr?

Die GTX 580 zieht NUR für sich im Maximalfall 320Watt. Das sind bei 12V dann maximal 26 Ampere, das kann also dann schon sein, da es ja pro Leitung maximal 18A sind. Die 320W werden zwar zum Teil auch aus dem Slot gezogen, das heitß die Fallen nicht komplett bei 12V an. Aber vlt. teste mal, ob das Problem weg ist, wenn Du einen anderen freien PCIe-Stromstecker verwendest (sofern vorhanden) oder die Laufwerke bzw evlt. direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossene Lüfter mal an einem GANZ anderen Kabel des Netzteils anschließt.

Oder für den Anfang vlt. mal DVD-LW und die zwei Sata-PLatten, auf denen windows NICHT drauf ist, abstecken und vlt. mal eine Benchmark auf c: laufen lassen, die normalerweise auch schon zu Abstürzen führen wurde, FALLS es ein Problem mit dem Netzteil ist, zB Furmark + nebenbei noch Prime95.


@hexley:doch, das würde schon was bringen, und zwar wenn man zb ein Netzteil mit 450W hat und aus der Steckdose dann zB 400W gezogen werden und sich das dann langsam steigert, dann bei zB 410W der PC ausgeht, dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass der PC um die 400-450W netto wirklich benötigt, was mit einem 450W-NT nur bei einer wirklich extrem guten Verteilung der Watt-Werte reicht. Aber hier in dem Falle hat er ja ein 700W von BQuiet, das muss an sich locker reichen


----------



## th_h_hexley (6. Oktober 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> danke dir für den Tipp, ein Kollge leiht mir morgen seinen aus, dann werd ich mal den PC unter Vollast testen.



Wird dir nicht viel bringen, dich interessiert ja nicht was ins Netztei reingeht, sondern was rauskommt.


----------



## Brokensword (6. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Netzteil muss locker reichen. Insgesamt zieht ein PC mit ner GTX 580 um die 450-500W als Maximallast.
> 
> Kann es Hitze sein, die das Abschalten verursacht? WENN es am Netzteil liegt, dann hat es einen Defekt, oder aber es wurden versehentlich zu viele Dinge am gleichen 12V-Strang angeschlossen. Es gibt vier Modelle von BeQuiet mit 700W, alle haben drei bis vier 12V-Leitungen mit mind je 18 Ampere. vlt. sind zB die Laufwerke zufällig an der Leitung, die auch die Graka versorgt, und bei hoher Last reicht es dann nicht mehr?
> 
> ...



da ich den PC nicht selbst zusammengebaut hab, kann ich net sagen was wo angeschlossen ist, aber der Hersteller behauptet, dass der Rechner einem Extremtest unterzogen wurde und ohne Fehler lief. Also könnte es vllt an der 3. Sata Platte liegen, die ich selber eingebaut hab und die am selben Kabel hängt wie eine andere

Die Graka hab ich auch schon im 2. PCI slot getestet, kommt der selber Fehler


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Steck doch die dritte PLatte mal wieder ab - tritt das Problem dann auch auf? Wenn ja, dann ist die PLatte in der Tat an einem Strang, der eh schon stark belastet wird. Anderer Stecker kann dann helfen


----------



## Brokensword (6. Oktober 2011)

ok, danke alles
werds morgen probieren


----------



## Brokensword (19. Oktober 2011)

so ich hab damals die Platte abgesteckt und seit dem ist der Fehler nicht mehr  in dieser Form aufgetreten. Liegt wohl wirklich dran, dass einfach zu viel am Netzteil angesteckt ist, bzw. die 3. Festplatte den Fehler verursacht hat. 
Ein Watt zähler hab ich jetzt auch da, bei einem Furmarktest zeigt das Gerät 324 Watt an, diese Steigen ganz leicht mit steigender GPU Temperatur. Hab auch zum Test die CPU übertaktet, aber der Unterschied ist zu gering, da scheint Furmark wohl nicht ganz geiegnet zu sein, das ist aber ziemlich egal, denn das Problem ist jetzt gelöst.

Vielen dank für die Tipps, möget ihr nie solche Probleme haben


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2011)

Für die CPU kannst Du nebenbei noch prime95 laufen lassen. Furmark ist eher für die Graka.


----------



## novex12 (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem mit Sataplatten kenne ich in einer anderen Form, 3 Sata Platten alle von Western Digital, Caviar Green 1TB (alt), 750GB WD Black,
1TB Caviar Green (neu) <- Problemverursacher. 

Und plötzlich lief garnix mehr, ich hab alle Sataports ausprobiert, jedesmal schafft es der Rechner nicht mal ins UEFI BIOS(Asus P8P67).

Zurück zum Händler, der checkt die neue Platte, alles OK. Habe dann eine WD RE4 1TB mitgenommen und schon lief alles.

Es gibt also auch noch heute kompatibilitäts Probleme ! Warum das so ist konnte mir auch der ASUS Support nicht sagen, sie gehen
einfach von einer so ungünstigen Konstellation der Platten aus dass es zu diesem Fehler kommt. Da dieser Fehler <1000 mal vorgekommen ist
wird ihm auch nicht nachgegangen. Also war ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem nur ist anscheinend 1000 oder mehr die magische Zahl
das etwas unternommen wird.

Zum Netzteil: Sind die 12V Rails nicht grundsätzlich auf die 2 Grafikkarten Anschlüsse und die SATA-Anschlüsse gleichmäßig aufgeteilt ?

und wenn nicht !

Eine Festplatte brauch doch gerade mal maximal 10Watt bei VOLLGAS !! Wie soll das eine Rail die bei 24A * 12V = 288 Watt bereitstellt beeinflussen ? Den Wert 24A habe ich von meinem 600 Watt Netzteil. Wenn nun eine GTX 580 Phantom 420Watt Leistung in Wärme verwandelt und dies
wohl hoffentlich nahezu auf beide Anschlüsse gleich Verteilt. Das wären dann 210 Watt oder 17,5A Ampere pro Schiene. Also könnte ich unter 
vernachlässigung der Prozessorleistung von 95W TDP(ThermalDesignPower) noch munter 7 Laufwerke an jede 12V Rail ran hängen.

Um das ganze aber richtig einzuschätzen würde ich die Graka 420Watt + Prozzi 95 Watt + 50Watt Mainboard + Laufwerke 40 Watt + 15 Watt USB power
zusammen Rechnen: Verdammt!!! Also reicht mein 600 Watt Netzteil doch nicht für eine GTX 580 . Ergebnis 620 Watt.

Obwohl die 12 V Rails reichen würde komme ich auf eine viel zu hohe Gesamtlast, somit ist ein 700 Watt Netzteil pflicht für eine GTX 580 ohne
OC, Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen das auch ein 700 Watt Netzteil schon sehr knapp wird wenn man die GTX 580 an ihre OC-Grenzen treibt. 

(Anleitung zum Aufbau eines stromsparenden und leisen PC, google it!). 

Da es sich bei Netzteilgesamtleistungen immer um kombinierte Leistungen aller Spanungsebenen handelt die zusammen gerechnet mehr als 600 Watt ergeben, kann man natürlich nur abraten eine GTX 580 an einem 600 Watt Netzteil zu betreiben.

Also 700 Watt Bronze Netzteil sollte dicke reichen, wenn ich mir so ne Karte zulegen wöllte zum Übertakten, würde ich lieber 750-850 Watt einpacken, eine Reserve erspart auf Dauer einen erneuten Kauft. Wie auch schon oben in diesem FAQ der englischen Seite erwähnt wurde.


Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Also deine Festplatte verbraucht unter Last ca. 5 Watt, du hast ein Green ( 'Stromsparmodell' ).
Also 5 Watt unter Last dürfte nun dein Netzteil sicherlich nicht überfordern. Nicht mal ansatzweise ... ich persönliche finde so ein Netzteil absolut überdimensioniert.

Ein 700 Watt Netzteil ist selbst bei einer 580 GTX nicht "pflicht", ganz und garnicht. Vorallem verwundert mich diese Aussage da du selbst oben von einem Verbrauch von 321 Watt unter Last gesprochen hast, gerade Furmark fordert die Grafikkarte auf ein in der Praxis unrealistisches Niveau, dementsprechend entspricht auch der Verbrauch nicht der Realität.

Auf das Messen des Verbrauchs bei Auslastung der CPU kannst du IMO verzichten, die CPU erreicht unter Vollast nicht mal ansatzweise die Werte einer GPU unter Last.

Ich habe ein i7 860, 8GB RAM, 570 GTX, vier Festplatten ( keine Eco ) und zwei optische Laufwerke, dazu noch div. Geräte über USB angebunden und habe ein 550 Watt Gold Netzteil, aber selbst das ist überdimensionert, allerdings gab es keine kleinen Gold Netzteile.

Mit einem Verbrauchsmesser kam ich unter Last auf ~300 Watt, mit Furmark Belastungstest ggf. 350 Watt. ( Nicht getestet! )

D.h. ich hab noch genug reserven ... Merke: Wattzahlen != reale Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2011)

Es kann halt sein, dass er 

a) zufällig alles oder vieles, was 12V braucht (eben auch Festplatten und Graka), am gleichen 12V-Strang hat. Die 700W-Modelle von BQ haben nämlich idR je 4 Stränge zu 12V, und immer mind 2 davon mit maximal "nur" 18Ampere (wie viele andere Netzteile natürlich auch). Jetzt zieht die GTX 580 natürlich massig Strom, bis zu 300W nur für sich. Das fällt zwar nicht komplett bei 12V an, die Karte kriegt ja auch per Slot Strom - aber so weit ich weiß sind das "nur" 75W, das heißt: es können bis zu 225W nur über die Stromstecker anfallen, die sich bei den 12V-Leitungen bedienen. Und 18A bei 12V sind eben maximal 216W, das heißt selbst wenn der Strom noch leicht verteilt werden kann, wird es mit 1-2 Festplatten, die am gleichen Strang hängen, dann eben zuviel... 

b) die 3. Festplatte hat einen Hauweg und sorgt für das Problem. Da würde ich mal die 2. Festplatte einfach abstecken und stattdessen die dritte wieder dran. Und sowieso mal checken, ob nicht nur der Strom/Datenstecker- und Kabel der 3. Platte das Problem ist,


----------



## Brokensword (31. Oktober 2011)

wie viel watt bräuchte man eigentlich für 2x 570 oder 2x560?


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde für beide MINDESTENS ein 650-700 W Markennetzteil nehmen.


----------



## Brokensword (31. Oktober 2011)

ich denke das Hab ich
be-quite 700W system builder
sollte doch gehen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Das müsste reichen, aber garantieren würd ich nix


----------

